# Winter coat for my Jimmy and UDS aka Silver Smoker



## fwismoker (Nov 27, 2013)

Protection against wind and freezing cold...Still allows the smokers to breath. Both are slip overs with cut outs for therms or air. 

Total cost. $23













P1010699.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Nov 27, 2013


















P1010700.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Nov 27, 2013


















P1010702.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Nov 27, 2013


















P1010703.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Nov 27, 2013


















P1010705.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Nov 27, 2013


















P1010707.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Nov 27, 2013


















P1010708.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Nov 27, 2013


----------



## rdknb (Nov 27, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2013)

I like it...


----------



## fwismoker (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok SUCCESS!   It's 25* out with 8 wind chill and i ran the UDS up to 405* and taking it back down to 275 to cook some rib tips.

The silver smoker is snug as a bug in a rug...It wouldn't matter if it was sub zero outside!


----------



## fwismoker (Nov 27, 2013)

RdKnB said:


> Great idea


Thanks!


JckDanls 07 said:


> I like it...


Thanks Keith it performed flawlessly!


----------



## fwismoker (Nov 27, 2013)

Here's tonights cook with the temp test.... Pile O rib tips!













P1010709.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Nov 27, 2013


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 27, 2013)

Awesome idea!!

AAARRRGGH !!!! you're making me hungry!

SOB


----------



## reasoning (Dec 1, 2013)

What is the material? Where did you buy it?


----------



## fwismoker (Dec 2, 2013)

P1010718.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Dec 2, 2013






and one for the mini


----------



## reasoning (Dec 4, 2013)

Must ve super secret ;p


----------



## fwismoker (Dec 8, 2013)

Thought i'd bump this ...this insulation is a huge success for not only temp stability but fuel savings.  Highly recommend doing it to UDS, WSM, and mini's  etc...


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Dec 8, 2013)

I like this! I do have questions! Please keep in mind that I am no expert and I just started smoking a few months ago. It was warm out then now it's getting cold. 



1 what type of material is that?
2. Where did you buy it?
3. Did you join it with duct tape?
4. Did you find that it was blocking the airflow to the vents?


----------



## fwismoker (Dec 8, 2013)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> I like this! I do have questions! Please keep in mind that I am no expert and I just started smoking a few months ago. It was warm out then now it's getting cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) It's called reflectix

2) Menards because they carried the 2 foot roll but Lowes and HD carry it as well. My lowes could have ordered the 2 foot roll but Menards has more sizes in stock.

3)  Foil tape is what i joined it with

4)  No not at all, the mini it did great.  It still pulls the air easily from the top.   The UDS i did the cut outs but probably could have gotten away with not.


----------



## fwismoker (Dec 8, 2013)

Did a cutout for my mini and the Jimmy smokers temp gauge and just taped the flap back over it.













P1010759.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Dec 8, 2013


















P1010760.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Dec 8, 2013


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you so much!! Being that Super Bowl and st pattys day is still cold (and all of the weekends in between) this is a very awesome idea and is not too expensive either. 

Thank you again for this.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2013)

On my long list of stuff to do.

Uds and coming soon mini.


----------



## bigr314 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the post. What a great idea to help out winter smoking.


----------

